# elk meat, some tough stuff??



## utahgolf

so my buddy got a 5x6 elk this year, and the backstraps are chewy. my little 2 point deer this year is freakin tender and delish and I expected the prime cuts of the elk to be close to that good... I usually cook it fast and hot and medium rare, like any other steak. Is this typical of elk? the elk tenderloin was good but the backstraps I thought would be more tender? Do I need to tenderize and marinate all elk steaks? the thing was only able to age a few days.


----------



## Dunkem

The older the bull the more chewy it will be. If you have a good place to hang it it should be aged like beef.If you think about it bovine bulls are usually used for ground beef because they are going to be tough and no flavor .Marinating will help a lot.A great narinate is 50-50 coke and italian dressing.(coke will break down the meat,Dressing for flavor)


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls

I've been warned to never bring home anything bigger than a spike. A friends big 6x6 was just too tough for us.


----------



## duneman101

cook it low and slow and it won't be tough!

make lots of jerky!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

My wife pounds it into submission with a meat mallet. I have a good wife.


----------



## wapiti67

I find marinating it in Italian dressing over night makes it delicious...cook it on high for 1 min on each side, then low heat till mid-rare...


----------



## wyogoob

BirdDogger said:


> My wife pounds it into submission with a meat mallet. I have a good wife.


Uh...well....uh....nevermind.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

:lol: Watch it, buster!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer

It totally depends on the elk. What they've been eating, how old they are, how much they've been rutting, how much adrenaline they get pumping through their blood after they get shot, how quick the meat gets cooled down, etc. My family always shoots 1 bull a year and so I grew up eating elk on a more regular basis than beef. My dad has always cooked the backstraps just like you described, but make sure you let the meat rest for 5-10 minutes so it can relax. The steaks are usually pretty dang good, try adding a piece of butter to each side when it is on the grill. The roasts seem to always be a little dry, but some gravy from the drippings can help that be not so bad. My dad was a chef at Maddox so he has a little unfair advantage when it comes to cooking a good steak!


----------



## Dunkem

To keep the elk roasts from being to dry,tie some beef fat on them,cook fat side up,helps flavor,and moistness.(and a nice piece of roasted fat seasoned just right is wonderful,oh wait a minute I feel my heart stopping :lol:


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer

Dunkem said:


> To keep the elk roasts from being to dry,tie some beef fat on them,cook fat side up,helps flavor,and moistness.(and a nice piece of roasted fat seasoned just right is wonderful,oh wait a minute I feel my heart stopping :lol:


Great idea. Thanks.


----------



## Moostickles

If the roast turns out dry, shred it and add bbq sauce. Makes great sandwiches.


----------



## tapehoser

I cut the tougher steaks into medallions and dip them in egg then into a mixture of bread crumbs/italian seasoning/jiffy corn bread mix/salt/pepper then fry them with butter in a cast iron skillet (no longer than "medium").

DEE. LISH.


----------



## wyogoob

tapehoser said:


> I cut the tougher steaks into medallions and dip them in egg then into a mixture of bread crumbs/italian seasoning/jiffy corn bread mix/salt/pepper then fry them with butter in a cast iron skillet (no longer than "medium").
> 
> DEE. LISH.


Yep, I like that too. I tenderize them first like BirdDogger said. Well not exactly like BirdDogger said. 

Hey, here's a pictorial on how to do it:
viewtopic.php?f=50&t=37620&p=388123&hilit=chicken+fried#p388123


----------



## wyogoob

Elk meat can be tough if they are butchered when the animal is in "rigor mortis".

see: http://www.fieldandstream.com/articles/ ... -hang-time

and: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=45734


----------



## wyogoob

Canning meat can render the toughest animal very tender and very tasty. Any cut can be used, even the shanks. Bottled elk has the consistancy of pulled pork and can be used to make BBQ sandwiches, beef and noodles, soups, stews; or just eaten straight out of the jar.



see: viewtopic.php?f=50&t=851


----------



## wyogoob

How 'bout elk ribs? Few save them, they can be tougher than shoe leather though if you don't cook them right.

Check these out:









Melt in your mouth baby!

Or these:









see: viewtopic.php?f=50&t=37789


----------



## wyogoob

Tough elk? Grind that thing up. Make burger. Make ground jerky...or summer sausage, salami, breakfast sausage, or brats; everyone loves brats.

see wild game sausage recipes here:
viewtopic.php?f=50&t=19412

or this primer on jerky made from ground meat:
viewtopic.php?f=50&t=29449&hilit=ground+meat&start=10


----------



## Nambaster

How awesome would it be to own a Cuber!!!


----------



## wyogoob

Nambaster said:


> How awesome would it be to own a Cuber!!!


Yeah, I always wanted a cuber. We do pretty good with a meat cleaver though:
Sprinkle some seasoning on an elk round steak, chop, chop, chop with a cleaver one way and then chop, chop, chop the other way. Throw it on a BBQ grill, a few minutes on one side and then flip it over. Wipe a little butter on it and in a few minutes take it off the grill while it's still medium - very tasty, very tender.


----------

